# wtb: socket 478 processor



## palmmann

all i have is $25, someone throw me a bone. i just want my old computer up and running. i thought the motherboard mught have fried(and it might have) so i bought a new motherboard, but it still doesn't power on. i also replaced the psu and memory, so it has to be the processor. anything under 25(i can also add in a 25 dollar officemax giftcard if it'll help) will be considered. looking for one as soon as possible.


----------



## jp198780

4 $25, i can sell u my 1.5GHZ? 400MHZ FSB...

dont have a paypal set up yet, im hopin 2 get 1 set up tomm. or mon...


----------



## Ku-sama

I have a 1.6GHz P4 i'd sell ya for that


----------



## palmmann

sadly enough, that's probably pretty close to my old celery 3.06. done deal with kusama if noone has any better offers. kusama, pm'd you.


----------



## lhuser

I can't really send you my 3GHZ, because my main machine won't be running anymore, but actually, 1.6GHZ is fair for $25.

Celery...LMAO! (It's celly )


----------



## Geoff

lhuser said:


> I can't really send you my 3GHZ, because my main machine won't be running anymore, but actually, 1.6GHZ is fair for $25.
> 
> Celery...LMAO! (It's celly )



Not really, I was selling a P4 2.2 and a motherboard for $30.


----------



## lhuser

Then maybe I am wrong then 

Heh, here, we don't have money timings...meaning we don't know how to sel stuff. I do, they don't.

I remember a guy was selling the same CPU I have for $25+shipping.


----------



## Emperor_nero

[-0MEGA-];515606 said:
			
		

> Not really, I was selling a P4 2.2 and a motherboard for $30.



And they work great!

P.S. Sorry for not getting back to you about it I just need to finish getting the parts to make sure the MOBO worked.


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> And they work great!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for not getting back to you about it I just need to finish getting the parts to make sure the MOBO worked.



Thats great to hear


----------



## palmmann

lhuser said:


> I can't really send you my 3GHZ, because my main machine won't be running anymore, but actually, 1.6GHZ is fair for $25.
> 
> Celery...LMAO! (It's celly )



celly is cellular phone  

celery is celeron

also: i might have another $20 to spend(45 total plus giftcard maybe)

anyone got any slightly better than 1.6ghz chips?


----------



## jp198780

i got a 1.8? 128 l2 cache, celery..


----------



## omgsauce

jp198780 said:


> i got a 1.8? 128 l2 cache, celery..


The P4 1.6ghz that Ku-Sama is selling would perform better then a 1.8 Celeron.


----------



## palmmann

omgsauce said:


> The P4 1.6ghz that Ku-Sama is selling would perform better then a 1.8 Celeron.



most def.

i would give you 15 for that 1.8 jp

leme know


----------



## jp198780

oo yes it would, i thought his was a celery also...


----------



## palmmann

jp198780 said:


> oo yes it would, i thought his was a celery also...



pretty sure they didn't make a 1.6 celery for socket 478. take my offer of $15 jp?


----------



## jp198780

no, im sorry, i want 2 try 2 get a little more than that...


----------



## palmmann

jp198780 said:


> no, im sorry, i want 2 try 2 get a little more than that...



sorry but you aren't gonna get $25


----------



## jp198780

lol, then i'll keep it, just in case i get another computer from the trash or something that needs a S478 CPU lol..


----------



## Ku-sama

so, still on for my processor?


----------



## palmmann

Ku-sama said:


> so, still on for my processor?



yeah i guess. unless someone gets me a better deal before i ship the money order.


----------



## 69mako

I have a 1.8 P4 400FBS processor collecting dusk here.....

Mako


----------



## jp198780

but since ur a new member, i dont think he'll buy from u..


----------



## palmmann

69mako said:


> I have a 1.8 P4 400FBS processor collecting dusk here.....
> 
> Mako



pmed

jp i'll only bite if he has like ebay or heatware or some other sort of reference.


----------



## Geoff

palmmann said:


> pmed
> 
> jp i'll only bite if he has like ebay or heatware or some other sort of reference.



It's one thing for a new member to sell, but I can see he just joined the forum to take your money and not ship the item out.


----------



## bball4life

Celeron D 340 need to get rid of, the only issue is shipping costs but we could work something out to get it within you budget.


----------



## 69mako

[-0MEGA-];516886 said:
			
		

> It's one thing for a new member to sell, but I can see he just joined the forum to take your money and not ship the item out.



Are you calling me a thief just because I'm new to the board?!?  Pretty shallow!

Mako


----------



## palmmann

69mako said:


> Are you calling me a thief just because I'm new to the board?!?  Pretty shallow!
> 
> Mako


he just wants me to not get ripped. look at it from my point of view(if you didn't have a ebay account with over 100 positive in your name).


----------



## Geoff

69mako said:


> Are you calling me a thief just because I'm new to the board?!?  Pretty shallow!
> 
> Mako



Most people arent thiefs, but i've had many lying buyers and sellers here and on ebay to know that I never do business with people who are new members here.


----------



## omgsauce

jp198780 said:


> but since ur a new member, i dont think he'll buy from u..


I'd feel more comfortable buying from him then you personally


----------



## palmmann

omgsauce said:


> I'd feel more comfortable buying from him then you personally



no need to be an ass man.


----------



## omgsauce

So hes allowed to post other peoples opinions for them, but I cant post my own? interesting how that works.


----------



## dragon2309

stop going off-topic, omgsauce i have PM'd you already


----------



## palmmann

omgsauce said:


> So hes allowed to post other peoples opinions for them, but I cant post my own? interesting how that works.



it wasn't on him in particular, it was on new members. say, people with less than 50 posts. yours was on one member in particularly, which is kinda mean and pointless. if i wanted to make an ass of myself i'd say that i'd much rather buy from jp than you . now let's just let it alone and as dragon said, get on topic.

yes, i am buying from 69mako. i trust him because he has a 100+positive buying and selling ebay account and is *shipping first*. if anyone has one they'de get rid of for $20(+giftcard if interested) i'm still looking incase the mobo i thought was junked still works. i'd need a cooler with it though.


----------



## Ku-sama

I have mine still....


----------



## palmmann

Ku-sama said:


> I have mine still....



want the gift card or already get that best buy chair


----------



## Ku-sama

sure, i'll take the gift card... where was the gift card for?


----------



## palmmann

Ku-sama said:


> sure, i'll take the gift card... where was the gift card for?



office max. $25. got a cheapo cooler for it? if it fits on the socket i'll take it.


----------



## Ku-sama

I have the cooler that's coming off of a dell, but you'll need the mounting bracket that I'm including


----------



## palmmann

cool... just the gift card or card+ money?


----------



## Ku-sama

card and $10?


----------



## palmmann

works for me. i'll send tomorrow, i still have your address.


----------



## Ku-sama

alrighty then


----------



## palmmann

Ku-sama said:


> Lol, i'll try and be helpful on the forum, besides, thats spamming



twas a joke... i deleted it because it was stupid. i need to think before posting, lol

fark, i need to do my homework, i have a 2-3 pg paper due tomorrow i've barely started...


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=-

Im also looking for a socket 478 CPU.  What does any of you guys have for less than 50 bucks?  Id like to see a CPU somewhere between 2.5-3.0 ghz if anyone wants to dump one.


----------



## palmmann

don't hijack threads man. this one is dead.


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=-

If its dead, its not really hijacking if its dead then.  And i cant start a thread of my own here, and people like to sell things to interested people.  Excuse me for showing interest in what others have.


----------



## Geoff

-=[DeEP]Inferno=-;526285 said:
			
		

> If its dead, its not really hijacking if its dead then.  And i cant start a thread of my own here, and people like to sell things to interested people.  Excuse me for showing interest in what others have.



If you want to find a processor, you would have better luck starting your own thread, since most people wont even see your post.


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=-

I cant, dont have enough posts, which i think is dumb, just because i dont post doesnt mean im not active on the boards. If you could help me so i could start a thread, then i will.


----------



## Geoff

-=[DeEP]Inferno=-;526548 said:
			
		

> I cant, dont have enough posts, which i think is dumb, just because i dont post doesnt mean im not active on the boards. If you could help me so i could start a thread, then i will.



This is one of those times when its not clear as to whether you can post or not, because technically you need 100+ to sell anything on this forum, but I believe its ok if you're looking to buy something.


----------



## Jet

-=[DeEP]Inferno=-;526548 said:
			
		

> I cant, dont have enough posts, which i think is dumb, just because i dont post doesnt mean im not active on the boards. If you could help me so i could start a thread, then i will.



Just make a thread, and then a moderator can decide..


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=-

sounds good, will do.  And just cuz i dont post alot doesnt mean im active here.


----------

